# Crochet Chicken Pot Holder Pattern



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

I would like to make a couple of these, but I can't find a pattern for them. Does anybody have a pattern I could get a copy of or buy from you? I think they are so adorable. Thanks
Kathie


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

If this doesn't work I can email you the jpeg of it or something.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you so much for the instructions!! I can't wait to get started on one tonight.
Kathie


----------

